# The Great RUr Example Solve Game



## Pyjam (Mar 3, 2021)

With this new game, I invite to solve RUr scrambles.
So, the left block is already solve (Roux first block), but also the corner permutation.
I believe it offers interesting possibilities of optimization as you can try to force a corner orientation skip, or a simple Sune.

Only the scramble has to be <R, U, r>, not your solution.
New tricks are welcome and strongly encouraged!

To begin, here are 3 "free" examples.

r' U R2 U' R' U2 R' r' U2 r U R r' U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U' R r2 U' R2 r
U' R' U r U' M2' // 6 - EO Stripe
U' R' U R U' R U' R2 // 8/14 - F2L
R U R' U R U2' R' U'
L' U' L U' L' U2 L // 15/29 - 2GLL

R' U2 r U r2 U R' r' U2 r' U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 r' U R2 U R' U' R
R2 M' U M' // Orient DR
R2 U R U' r // 9 - RB Square
U2 M R U2 R' U r U2 r' // 9/18 - Right block + corners
U' M U' M U M U2 M' // 8/26 - LSE

r U' r' U' r2 U' r R U R' r U R U R U' r2 R U' r R U R' U r2
(R2 S R2 S' r) (S R2 S' r2) // 9 - Right block
l U L' U L U2 l' // 7/16 - Corners
U M' U M' U' M2' U' M U2 M' U // 11/27 - L6E

NEXT : U r2 U' R' U R U R' U R U' r' U' r2 R U R' U2 r' U2 R U R2 U2 r2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 4, 2021)

r U' r' U2 M U2 M' //pEOstripe... (cubing.net)

I started LEOR and sorta ended like Hawaiian Kociemba

Next: r2' U2' R2' U' R' U2'... (cubing.net)


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 4, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: r2' U2' R2' U' R' U2' r U2' R U' R' r2' U r U R' U' R U' R' U' R U r2' U'



(r U' r') (U r' U R U' M') // 9 - EO
U2 R2 U
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' // 10/19 - F2L minus DB
L' U' L U' L' M U2 L M' U // 10/29 - Solved

NEXT : U' R U R' U' R2 U R2 r U2 r' U2 r R U r' U r' R2 U r' R2 U R U'
—


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 4, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' R U R' U' R2 U R2 r U2 r' U2 r R U r' U r' R2 U r' R2 U R U'



R2//DR Triplet
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R'//CO+BR+FR
U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2//RB
M U' M' U M U M' U' M2 U' M U2 M' U'//LSE

Could cancel a move, so 31 STM. This uses a method I thought of a while back (CPFB, then the steps continue as normal), which, while impractical for speedsolving, gives some decently low movecounts. Algs are here.

NEXT: r' R' U' R2 U' r' U R2 U' r' R' U' R' U R2 r' U' R2 r2 U R' U2 r U r


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 4, 2021)

PapaSmurf said:


> NEXT: r' R' U' R2 U' r' U R2 U' r' R' U' R' U R2 r' U' R2 r2 U R' U2 r U r


R' U' r' U' M // EO
U r2 // BF
R U R' U R U' R' U' R2 U' R' U2 // Finish

2GLL skip??? Fewer moves than the scramble lol

NEXT: r' U' r' U2 R' U R' r U2 R U' r R U R' U2 R' U2 r2 U2 r2 R U' R' r'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 5, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> r' U' r' U2 R' U R' r U2 R U' r R U R' U2 R' U2 r2 U2 r2 R U' R' r'



r U r U R U' M // EO
U' r2 R' U R U R' U r2 R' U' R // F2L
y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R // Done

NEXT : U R r' U r U2 r2 U R2 U' r2 U' r2 U' R' U2 r U' R' U2 R2 r2 U2 R' r
—


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 6, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U R r' U r U2 r2 U R2 U' r2 U' r2 U' R' U2 r U' R' U2 R2 r2 U2 R' r



U R2 M//Triple
R' U' R U' R' U R U' r'//CO+Belt
U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2//SB
U M U' M U' M2 U' M U2 M' U'//LSE

NEXT: r2 R' U2 r U r2 U2 r R U' R U R' U R2 U' R U2 R2 U' r' U r2 U R'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 6, 2021)

@PapaSmurf There's something wrong in your solution.


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 7, 2021)

I don't know how to fix @PapaSmurf 's solution.



Pyjam said:


> U R r' U r U2 r2 U R2 U' r2 U' r2 U' R' U2 r U' R' U2 R2 r2 U2 R' r



S R' S' // EO
R U R' // Square
M2' U M2' U R' U2 R // SB
L U2 L' U' L U' L' // Corners
(M2' U)3 // LSE



PapaSmurf said:


> r2 R' U2 r U r2 U2 r R U' R U R' U R2 U' R U2 R2 U' r' U r2 U R'



U' R r U' R F' U' F R' f R' f' // 12 - SB
U2 R' U r U2' R2' F R F' r // 10/22 - CMLL
U M' U M U2 M U M2 U2 M' U' // 11/33 - LSE

NEXT : U2 r' U2 R2 U R' U' R2 r' U R2 r U' R' U' R U2 R U' r' U' R2 U r U'
—


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 7, 2021)

@Pyjam fixed it. I missed a ' at the end of CO+Belt



Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 r' U2 R2 U R' U' R2 r' U R2 r U' R' U' R U2 R U' r' U' R2 U r U'



R' U' R2 U r'//Triplet
U R' U' R U2 R' U2 R//CO+Belt
U M U M2 U' R2 U2 R2//SB
M2 U2 M' U M U M' U' M U2 M' U2 M2//LSE

NEXT: U R' U r2 U2 r2 U' R U R U r2 R2 U' r2 U' R2 U2 R2 U r U r U r2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 7, 2021)

PapaSmurf said:


> U R' U r2 U2 r2 U' R U R U r2 R2 U' r2 U' R2 U2 R2 U r U r U r2



M2' U M U R U2 R U' r' // SB + CMLL
U M U' M' U M U' M U M2' // LSE
19 STM

NEXT : r' U' R' r U R U2 R2 U2 r R U r2 U R U R U2 R U' R' U r' R' U2
—


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 7, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : r' U' R' r U R U2 R2 U2 r R U r2 U R U R U2 R U' R' U r' R' U2
> —



U2 r' U // first square
R' r' U M' U M' U' M2 // center bit
U2 R' D' R U' R' D F' r U R U' L' d r // LSLL
26 STM

NEXT: U2 R2 U' r2 R2 U2 R U' R U' R U2 R' U2 r' R' U' r2 U r U' r2 U2 R' U2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 8, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> U2 R2 U' r2 R2 U2 R U' R U' R U2 R' U2 r' R' U' r2 U r U' r2 U2 R' U2



Hard scramble!
U2 r2' F R2 F' U R // Square
U' M2' U r U' M' // EO Stripe
U R U R' U R U2 R2 // F2L
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' // L3C
30 STM

Honourable mention:
R U2 M' F' U' F2 R2 F' // Pseudo SB
U l U' R' U L' U' R // CMLL
U' M U' M // EO
U2 S' U2 S // SB
U M2' U' M' D2 M' D2 // LSE
31 STM

NEXT : R' U r' R' U R U2 r R' U2 r2 U R2 U2 r' U' R' U2 r' R U' R r' U2 r'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 12, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> R' U r' R' U R U2 r R' U2 r2 U R2 U2 r' U' R' U2 r' R U' R r' U2 r'



U' R2 U r U' r' // EO
U2 r' U2 r' // Stripe
R2 U R U R // F2L-1
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // Sune

NEXT : U2 r' R' U2 R r U2 R' r' U R U2 r2 R2 U2 R2 U r2 U2 R2 U' R' r2 U R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 15, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U2 r' R' U2 R r U2 R' r' U R U2 r2 R2 U2 R2 U r2 U2 R2 U' R' r2 U R


Nice one!! Thanks

r U2 r2 R M U' M' //DFDB+Pair
U2 S' U' S //F2L-1
R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R //LS+CLL+2e :O
M' U' M U2' M' U' M' U' M' U2' M U' M2' //2 Flip

NEXT: R U r2 R' U' R2 U2 r2 U R2 U2 R2 r2 U2 R U r' R' U2 r R U2 R' r' U2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 15, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Nice one!! Thanks


I don't want to make it embarrassing but… did you notice U2 solves the CO and build a square?
U2 r' // CO+CP+square
There is a 14 STM solution. Would you like to try again?



Cubing Forever said:


> R U r2 R' U' R2 U2 r2 U R2 U2 R2 r2 U2 R U r' R' U2 r R U2 R' r' U2



M // EO
R2 U2 R' U2 R // Square
U' M2' U2 R U' R' // dR
U' R' U' R U' r' U2 R M U2 // Solved
22 STM

NEXT : U' R2 U2 r R2 U' r R2 U' r R2 U' r2 U R' r U' R U2 r2 R U2 r' U r
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 16, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> I don't want to make it embarrassing but… did you notice U2 solves the CO and build a square?
> U2 r' // CO+CP+square
> There is a 14 STM solution. Would you like to try again?


Yeah I did

M U2 R' M' U' M' U2 M2 U//9 to 5e
9 to 5e. I give up at this point


Pyjam said:


> U' R2 U2 r R2 U' r R2 U' r R2 U' r2 U R' r U' R U2 r2 R U2 r' U r


U' R2 U' M2 U2 R' U R2 U R' //Square+ setup a pair
M' U2 R U' R' //RB
U' F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 //CMLL(from an algsheet)
M U2 M U M' U M U M //LSE feat. Pyjam style movecount

WTF was that LSE???

Next: r U r' U2 R r2 U2 R U' r R' U r2 U' R2 r U' R2 r U' R2 r U2 R2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 16, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> There is a 14 STM solution. Would you like to try again?


Scramble: U2 r' R' U2 R r U2 R' r' U R U2 r2 R2 U2 R2 U r2 U2 R2 U' R' r2 U R
And my solutions was:
U2 // CO+CP+square
R2 U M2' U' r // dR
U2 M U M2' U' u2 M' u2 // LSE



Cubing Forever said:


> r U r' U2 R r2 U2 R U' r R' U r2 U' R2 r U' R2 r U' R2 r U2 R2 U'



Roux:
U' R r U r U' r2 U' R' U r U' r' // SB
U r' U2 R U R' U r // CMLL+EO
U M2' U M2' U' // LSE
26 STM

LEOR:
R' U2 M' U' r R U' M2 // EO Stripe (dl block)
U R2 U R U R2 U2 R' U' R // F2L
y2 R' U2' R2 U R2' U R2 U2' R' // COLL
27 STM

NEXT : U R2 r2 U r U2 r2 R2 U' R U' R U2 r2 U r2 U R2 U r U2 r' R2 U r
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 19, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U R2 r2 U r U2 r2 R2 U' R U' R U2 r2 U r2 U R2 U r U2 r' R2 U r


U2 R2 U M2 //223
U2 R' S' R U' R' S //EO
R U R' U' R' U R U2 R' U R //Pair
U2 R U' R' U R U R' //F2L
U2 R' U R2 U R' U R U2 R U2 R U R' U R2 U' //ZBLL

bad

Next: U R2 r2 U r U2 r2 R2 U' R U' R U2 r2 U r2 U R2 U r U2 r' R2 U r


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U R2 r2 U r U2 r2 R2 U' R U' R U2 r2 U r2 U R2 U r U2 r' R2 U r



r' U R2 U r // EO
S R2 S' R2 U' M2' // F2L-1
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U2 R U R2' U R2 U2' R' // Solved

NEXT : R r2 U2 R U2 r2 R U' R2 U r2 R2 U2 r2 R2 U' R' U R U2 r' U' R2 U r
—


----------



## Cuber Mao (Mar 19, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R r2 U2 R U2 r2 R U' R2 U r2 R2 U2 r2 R2 U' R' U R U2 r' U' R2 U r



F' U2 F//EO
R'U2R'U'R//emmm...
M2 U2 M2 U'//EP
x' D F' U'FD'F'UF z'x' RUR'D2RU'R'DU'L'U'LDL'U'LU'//L5C

NEXT:R U2 r' U' R2 U R r2 U2 R U2 r2 R U2 R U2 r2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 20, 2021)

Cuber Mao said:


> R U2 r' U' R2 U R r2 U2 R U2 r2 R U2 R U2 r2



Nice start then it becomes complicated…

r2 U' R2 U r // EO+dl
U R2 U' R2 U' R // Square on R + 3 pairs
U L U2 R' U R U2 L' R // AB3C
U' L D2 L' U L D2 L' // L3C
28 STM

Another try:
r2 U' R2 U r // EO+dl
U R2 U (R2 U2)3 // Square on U + 2 pairs
L' (D' R2 U R U' R2 D) R' // Square on R + 2 pairs
U R' U' L U2 // Solved
28 STM

NEXT : R U2 R U2 r2 U' R' U' r R U r2 R' U2 r U' r' R2 U' R U R2 r U R'

—


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 20, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R U2 R U2 r2 U' R' U' r R U r2 R' U2 r U' r' R2 U' R U R2 r U R'



i call this method 4 squares, because i used 4 squares

R' r2 U' r' U // first square
r' R' U // second square
M R' F R F' U M F R' F' R2 U' R' // third square
F' U' L' U2 L U' L' U' L F U2 // fourth square

32 stm

next: U2 r' U' r U' R' r U r' R' U2 r' U2 r2 U r U2 R2 U' R r2 U2 R U' R


----------



## Cuber Mao (Mar 20, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> next: U2 r' U' r U' R' r U r' R' U2 r' U2 r2 U r U2 R2 U' R r2 U2 R U' R


U' R2 U F'U'F R' U R UR'U'R//F2L-1EO
y'R' U2 l U' R U l' U R' U Ry//cmll
U' M' U M//L4EO
y'r2 U M E2 M E2 U' r2 U//L4EP
NEXT:R2 U2 R r U R U' r2 U r' U2 r2 U' R' U' R2 r U2 R' U2 r' U2 R2 U R'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 20, 2021)

Cuber Mao said:


> R2 U2 R r U R U' r2 U r' U2 r2 U' R' U' R2 r U2 R' U2 r' U2 R2 U R'



r U' r U2 M' U' R2 U M' // EO+dl+2 pairs
U2 R U R' U' R2 U R U' R' // F2L
U2 R U R' U R U2' R2' U2' R U R' U R // Sune + Anti-Sune
33 STM

NEXT : r U' r2 R U R U r U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 r2 U R U R2 r U R2 U2 r' U2
—


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 20, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : r U' r2 R U R U r U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 r2 U R U R2 r U R2 U2 r' U2



Rw' U M' U R // Second Block -1
U2 R2 // Third Block
U2 Rw2 // Minecraft Chestplate
U' M' U M // Last edge
U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' // 2GLL

23 STM

Next: U r2 R' U R' U' r U R2 r' U' r R U r U R U r R' U r' R U R'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 20, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> U r2 R' U R' U' r U R2 r' U' r R U r U R U r R' U r' R U R'



Roux :
M' U r U r U' r U R U' r' U R // dR + Corners
U' M' U M' U2 M2' U' M2' U2 M U2 // LSE
24 STM

NEXT : R U2 r2 U2 r2 U' R r' U' R' r U' R' r' U' r U R U' r' R U r' R U'
—


----------



## Cuber Mao (Mar 21, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R U2 r2 U2 r2 U' R r' U' R' r U' R' r' U' r U R U' r' R U r' R U'



R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' M' U r//RB
U M U M U2 M2//DF+DB
y L' U' L U M' U' L' U l U'//ELL
25moves
NEXT:r2 R2 U R' U' r2 U r' U r2 U R2 U r R2 U2 r' R U r U2 R2 U' R2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 21, 2021)

For the cubers who want to learn a bit more about EO-LR, in the example above, here's how to proceed:
R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' M' U r // RB
// CMLL-skip
// LSE case 2o-0 (2 opposite bad edges on U, 0 on D)
// UL (red) is @UB and UR (orange) is @UL = good case
// For this case, we replace Red by Orange:
M U' // Done
M' U // Makes arrow
// This is a double good case of arrow
// (1) Red and Orange are in good position
// (2) Blue and Green are in very good position
// => the white edges are also in good position
// Because B+G is in better position than R+O,
// we solve B+G in priority by doing M' not M
// M would be the correct move for R+O : M U M U M2
M' U M2' // Bleu and Green are solved
// Warning: we must avoid the dots by doing U instead of U'
U M2' U2 M U' // Solved - 21 STM

If we do the mistake to do M instead of M', here's what happens:
R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' M' U r // RB
M U' M' U // Makes arrow
M U M // oh, oh… :-/
U M2' U // argh... the dots!
U2 M' U2 M2' U2 M' U2 // Fix the dots - 26 STM

In case, you take the wrong way, here's how to avoid the dots:
R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' M' U r // RB 
M U' M' U // Makes arrow 
M U M // Gasp… :-/
U' // Front corners are of the same color of front edge = Orange
M' U2 M2' U2 M' U' M2' // Solved


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 23, 2021)

Cuber Mao said:


> r2 R2 U R' U' r2 U r' U r2 U R2 U r R2 U2 r' R U r U2 R2 U' R2 U2


R2 U r U R2 //DR edge
U' R' U R U S R S' //Pair
M U2 M' U2 r' U' R //pair
R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' //CMLL(Super inefficient)
U' M U M' U M2 U' M U2 M' U //LSE feat. EOLR

thanks @Pyjam !!! btw that CMLL is a pure twist ZBLL lol

next: U2 R2 U' R2 U2 r U R r' U2 R2 r U R2 U r2 U r' U r2 U' R' U R2 r2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U2 R2 U' R2 U2 r U R r' U2 R2 r U R2 U r2 U r' U r2 U' R' U R2 r2



R U R2 U f R f' R2 // square
U r' U M // EO
U R U R' U' R // F2L minus DB
U2 M F' r U r' U2 l' U2 L // CMLL / ZBLL
U' M U2 M' // L3E
32 STM

NEXT : U r' U2 r2 R2 U' r U2 R' U2 R U r R2 U' r' R U R2 U R U r' R' U2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 2, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U r' U2 r2 R2 U' r U2 R' U2 R U r R2 U' r' R U R2 U R U r' R' U2



U' r U' r U2 r2 U2 R' // Square + last pair
U r U2 r2' U' R U' R' U2 R // LS + C(U)
M U2 M2' U M U2 M' U2 M // LSE
27 STM

NEXT : U r2 U' r2 U R U R U' r2 U' r U' r U2 R' U' R' U R U r2 U r2 U'
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 2, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U r2 U' r2 U R U R U' r2 U' r U' r U2 R' U' R' U R U r2 U r2 U'


M' U' M U' R2 U' M2 U M2 U r U r' U R' U R U' R' U R // SB
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // Orient everything
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // J perm
M2 U2 M2 // L4E
alg.cubing.net

Next: R U' r U R U' R U R' U' R' U2 r2 U r' U2 R U' r U' r


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 2, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> R U' r U R U' R U R' U' R' U2 r2 U r' U2 R U' r U' r



Roux: 33 STM
F R F' R U' r' R' U' r U' R' U2 r U2 r' // SB
U' r U2' R2' F R F' r U2' r' // CMLL
U' M' U2 M2 U M' U2 M // LSE

Leor: 33 STM
r U' M' r U' r U' r2 U M2' // EO Stripe
U2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U R' // F2L
y R' U2 R U R' U R U R U R' U R U2 R' // 2GLL H

NEXT : r U2 r' R2 U2 R' r U2 r R2 U' r' U' r2 U R2 U' r U2 r' U' r2 U' r' U
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 3, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> r U2 r' R2 U2 R' r U2 r R2 U' r' U' r2 U R2 U' r U2 r' U' r2 U' r' U


Roux: 39 ETM
U2 M U R' U' R' U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R //SB
M' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' //CMLL
U M U M' U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M U2 M' //LSE

LEOR: 48 ETM(very inefficient but super fast)
U M' U M U' M U2 M' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' //EOstripe
U' R2 U R' U' R U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' //F2L
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U //ZBLL

Next: U r' U' r2 U' r' U2 r U' R2 U r2 U' r' U' R2 r U2 r R' U2 R2 r' U2 r


----------



## PapaSmurf (Apr 3, 2021)

M B2 M' B2//Insertion, 4/4
U r' U2 r U2 R r U r'//EODFDB, 9/13
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R U2 R2 U2//Rest, 13/26

Next: U' r U' R U2 r2 R U2 R r' U' r R' U2 r U' R' r2 U r' U' R' r U' r2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 3, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U r' U' r2 U' r' U2 r U' R2 U r2 U' r' U' R2 r U2 r R' U2 R2 r' U2 r



r2 U M2' U' R' // Pseudo block
U R' U' R U' R' U2 r U2 M' R2 // CMLL
U' M U M2 U' M' U' // LSE
23 STM

Mail notifications are a little bit slow...



PapaSmurf said:


> U' r U' R U2 r2 R U2 R r' U' r R' U2 r U' R' r2 U r' U' R' r U' r2



R U' R' U' R U r' U' x // Pseudo block + EO
U2 L U L' U L // CMLL
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 // Solved
20 STM

NEXT : R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R' U' r R2 U' r R' U2 r' R2 U' R2 r2 U' R U r U' R'
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 7, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R' U' r R2 U' r R' U2 r' R2 U' R2 r2 U' R U r U' R'


42 ETM:
U2 r' U r //223
R U R' S' U' S //EO
R' U2 R' U R U' R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R //F2L
U R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U //ZBLL

next: R' U' r U R U' r2 R2 U' R2 r' U2 R' r U' R2 r U' R' U R2 U2 R U2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 7, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R' U' r U R U' r2 R2 U' R2 r' U2 R' r U' R2 r U' R' U R2 U2 R U2 R2



U2 r U r' // Partial EO + DF
U' f R f' // EO + pair
U' R U R U R' U2 R U2 R // F2L
U' R U R2' D' R U R' D R2 U2' R' // ZBLL U
30 HTM

NEXT : r' U' r2 U' R2 U2 R U r U r2 U' R' U R r2 U2 r R' U2 r2 R U r' U'
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 9, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> r' U' r2 U' R2 U2 R U r U r2 U' R' U R r2 U2 r R' U2 r2 R U r' U'


Got lucky with OLL skip: 34 HTM
M' U2 M U2 M U2 M' //223
U' R2 S R S' R' U' R' U R U R' //EOsquare
U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R //OLS
R2 U S' U2 S U R2 U//PLL

Next: U' r' U R r2 U2 R' r U2 r2 R U R' U' r2 U r U R U2 R2 U' r2 U' r'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 9, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U' r' U R r2 U2 R' r U2 r2 R U R' U' r2 U r U R U2 R2 U' r2 U' r'



U S' U' S // EO
R' U R D' R U2 R' D // Right block
U l' U2 L U2 r U' r' F // COLL
M2' U2 M U M U2 M // LSE
28 STM

NEXT : r2 U' r' U2 R r2 U R2 r2 U' r U2 R r U2 r2 U' r U2 r2 U' R U2 R U'
—


----------



## PapaSmurf (Apr 11, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : r2 U' r' U2 R r2 U R2 r2 U' r U2 R r U2 r2 U' r U2 r2 U' R U2 R U'


U r' U R2//Triplet
U2 R U' R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R//CO
U' R2 U R2 U R2//RB
U2 M2 F' L F M F' L' F U'//LSE

Next: r U' r U R2 U2 r2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 r U' r U2 r2 U2 R2 r' U R U2 R' r2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 12, 2021)

PapaSmurf said:


> r U' r U R2 U2 r2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 r U' r U2 r2 U2 R2 r' U R U2 R' r2



U r' R2 // EO + corners
y S R2 S' R2 // AB7E
U' M2' F M2' F' // AB5E
U M2' U' M2' U' M' U2 M U2 // L5E
21 STM

NEXT : U2 R' U2 R U2 r' U r U R2 U2 R U2 r2 U r' U' R U' R' U r R2 U' r'
—


----------



## effperm (Apr 13, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 R' U2 R U2 r' U r U R2 U2 R U2 r2 U r' U' R U' R' U r R2 U' r'



what if i only used r and U moves lol

r U r2' // (3/3) DR edge
U2' r U' r' U r U' r2' U2' r // (10/13) BR pair
U r' U r U r' U r U' r' U' r // (12/25) DB edge
r U r' U r U' r' U' r U r' // (11/36) FR pair
U' r' U r2 U' r2' U' r U' r U' r' U r U r' // (16/52) DF edge
r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r U2 r' U' r U r U r' U' r' U r U r U' r' // (25/77) corners
U r2' U' r2 U r2' U r2 U r2' U' r2 U2' r2' U r2 U // (17/94) edges

next: R' U2 R' U R2 r2 U r2 R U r R U2 r U' R' r2 U' r U2 r R2 U' r R2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 13, 2021)

f96 said:


> R' U2 R' U R2 r2 U r2 R U r R U2 r U' R' r2 U' r U2 r R2 U' r R2



R' F R F' r // EO square
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' // Right block
R D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL U
U M u2 M E2 // L3E
26 STM

NEXT : r R' U' R' U r2 U2 R' U2 r R U' R U2 r' U R2 r' U' r' R U' R2 r U
—


----------



## Athefre (Apr 13, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : r R' U' R' U r2 U2 R' U2 r R U' R U2 r' U R2 r' U' r' R U' R2 r U



*Nautilus (Polar Variant):*
Shape: r U r2 U' R2
EO: M' U M
Separation: U R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U r'
Permutation: U' M' U r U R' U' M R U r' U R U' R'

Next: R' U r U r' U' R U r R2 U' R2 U' R2 U r' R U' R' U2 r' U R' U2 r2


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 14, 2021)

Athefre said:


> Next: R' U r U r' U' R U r R2 U' R2 U' R2 U r' R U' R' U2 r' U R' U2 r2




r2 U' r' U' r U R2 U' R2 M' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' //Roux SB
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U'//CMLL sune
M' U2 M2 U' M' //easy LSE yay (quite lucky yo)

Next: R2 U' r R U' R' U2 r' U R' U2 r2 R' U' R U r R2 U R2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 14, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> R2 U' r R U' R' U2 r' U R' U2 r2 R' U' R U r R2 U R2 U'



M2' U' R U' M' // EO
U' R U R' // R square
U R' U2 R M2' // dM + 4th pair
U2 R' U2 R // F2L
(L U2 L' U' L U' L') (R U R' U R U2 R') U' // 2GLL

NEXT : U R r2 U R r U' R U2 r' R2 U' R' U' r U R r U R' U' r' U' r2 R'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 21, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U R r2 U R r U' R U2 r' R2 U' R' U' r U R r U R' U' r' U' r2 R'



M2' U' M r2 U2 r' U2 r2 U2 R' U r // EO + RB
U M2' // F2L
R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' // 2GLL
26 STM

NEXT : r2 U' r U r2 R U' r2 U R2 r2 U R' U' R U r U2 R' U' r U' R2 U R
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 21, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> r2 U' r U r2 R U' r2 U R2 r2 U R' U' R U r U2 R' U' r U' R2 U R


U' M' U M' U2 M //DFDB
S R' S2 U S R2 U' R2 //F2L-1 +EO
U R U' R' U R U' R' //LS
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 //2GLL

Next: R U R2 U' r U' R' U2 r U R U' R' U r2 R2 U r2 U' R r2 U r U' r2


----------



## Pyjam (May 11, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R U R2 U' r U' R' U2 r U R U' R' U r2 R2 U r2 U' R r2 U r U' r2



M U2 M' U R' f R f' r R
U M2' f R2 f' // Right block
U2 r U' r' U' r2 D r' U r D' R2' // CMLL+EO
U' M U2 M U' M2' U' // LSE

NEXT : R2 r U r' R' U2 r2 U R U' r' U2 R2 U' r2 R2 U r2 U R' U' R U' r2 U2
—


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 12, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> M U2 M' U R' f R f' r R
> U M2' f R2 f' // Right block
> U2 r U' r' U' r2 D r' U r D' R2' // CMLL+EO
> U' M U2 M U' M2' U' // LSE
> ...


I'm only going to use RUMr moves

33 STM Roux, very lucky
R U R2 r' U r U' r' // FB
U M' U M U2 R' U' R // SB
r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r' // OLLCP
M U2 M // 4b
U M U2 M' U2 // 4c

34 STM, first time ever using LEOR! I did a small variation though, solving EO at the end of RB
M2 U2 M2 U' M' // DF+DB
S' U S R' U' R2 U' R' U R U R2 F R F' // RB+EO
r' F' r2 U2 F' r' U2 r2 U r2 U2 r U2 r' // ZBLL

Next: U r U2 R' U R U2 r2 U' r' U R U r' U2 r U' R U R' U2 r2 U2 r U2


----------



## Pyjam (May 12, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> U r U2 R' U R U2 r2 U' r' U R U r' U2 r U' R U R' U2 r2 U2 r U2



U2 R U r U r U' r' // EO
U R U' R' U' M2' R' U2 R // F2L
y' (R U2' R' U' R U' R') U (R U R' U R U2' R') // 2GLL
32 STM

NEXT : r2 R U' r' U' r2 U2 r R U2 r U2 r' R U R' U2 R2 U r U' r' U2 R2 r'
—


----------



## Pyjam (May 14, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> r2 R U' r' U' r2 U2 r R U2 r U2 r' R U R' U2 R2 U r U' r' U2 R2 r'



M2' U r' U' R2 S R' S' // EO
R U r2 U' M2' // Stripe
U R' U R' U' R U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R' // F2L+OLL
M2' U M U2 M2' U2 M U' M2' // PLL Z

NEXT : r' U2 r' U r U2 R r' U' r2 U r' U' R2 U2 R' U' r' U2 r' R' U' r U' r2
—


----------



## tsmosher (May 16, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : r' U2 r' U r U2 R r' U' r2 U r' U' R2 U2 R' U' r' U2 r' R' U' r U' r2



No 1LLL stuff here...

[42 STM]
M2 U2 R' U2 F R' F' // dFR (7)
U' r U' R' U' M2 U2 r // EOBF (8)
R' U' R U2 R' U' R // LS (7)
U F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R // COLL (11)
U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 M2 U' // LSE (9)

NEXT:
R' r2 U R2 U' R r2 U R2 r U2 R' r U2 r U' R2 U2 r' R2 U' r2 R U R'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 9, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R' r2 U R2 U' R r2 U R2 r U2 R' r U2 r U' R2 U2 r' R2 U' r2 R U R'



R' //to solve FR and to avoid parity
//edges SBUC EN
//corners JVQF BG

U F R D' R S R' S' D R' F' U' //UF-RD-UB-DB-UR
[r' U : [M', U2]]

[U' R' U' : [R D R', U2]]
[F : [R U R', D']]
[R' D' R D R' D' R, U2]

Next: R U' R' r2 U R2 r U2 R2 U r' U2 r' R U2 r' R2 U' r2 R' U R2 U' r2 R


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 9, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> R' //to solve FR and to avoid parity
> //edges SBUC EN
> //corners JVQF BG
> U F R D' R S R' S' D R' F' U' //UF-RD-UB-DB-UR
> ...



// 40 ETM
U2 S' U S // EO 4
U r' U2 r // finish cross 4
U2 R U' R' U2 R' U R // pair 3 (8)
U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 // LS (8)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OCLL (8)
y' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL (8)

NEXT: U2 r U2 r U r U2 r' U R2 U' R' U r' R' U' R' U2 r' R' U r U' r U2


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 20, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U2 r U2 r U r U2 r' U R2 U' R' U r' R' U' R' U2 r' R' U r U' r U2



U r U r' U M U M // EO + F2L−1
U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R // F2L + OLL
M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2' U2 // PLL U
24 STM

NEXT : U' R' U' r U r2 U2 r' U R' r U2 R2 U2 r2 R' U' R2 U R' U R2 r2 U2 r'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 5, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' R' U' r U r2 U2 r' U R' r U2 R2 U2 r2 R' U' R2 U R' U R2 r2 U2 r'



U2 R2 U' R' U R U r U r' R' U R r' U' r // SB (16)
M' U' M U M' U F2 M' F2 // EODBDF (9/25)
U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U2 R' // 2GLL (16/41)

next: r' U R2 U r U2 R' r2 U2 R' r2 U r R U' r' R' U' r U R2 U r U' r


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 23, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: r' U R2 U r U2 R' r2 U2 R' r2 U r R U' r' R' U' r U R2 U r U' r


U' r R2 U' M' U' R' U' R' U2 r' // SB
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // CMLL
U' M U' M' U M U2 M U' M2 U M U2 M' U' // L6E

Next: R U r' U r2 U2 R r U' r' R2 U R2 U' r' U' r2 U R r


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 26, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: R U r' U r2 U2 R r U' r' R2 U R2 U' r' U' r2 U R r


33 STM:
R' U' M r' U r U2 r2 R S' U S //EOdM
U' R2 U R U' R' U2 R' //RB
U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' //2GLL

Next: r2 U2 R2 U2 r' R' U r' U R' r2 U' r2 R' U' r2 R U2 r' U' r U r' U2 R'


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 33 STM:
> R' U' M r' U r U2 r2 R S' U S //EOdM
> U' R2 U R U' R' U2 R' //RB
> U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' //2GLL
> ...



R U' r2 U M U' R2 r U' r // 3/4 suspenders (10)
R' U' R U R' U // Ufr + EO solved (6/16)
x2 z' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OCLL (9/25)
U R' U' R' U' R U R U R // fun L5EP-FR alg (10/35)
U // AUF (1/36)

Next: r' U2 R' U2 R r' U R2 U r2 R U2 r R' U2 r2 R U' R' U' R r' U R' U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Next: r' U2 R' U2 R r' U R2 U r2 R U2 r R' U2 r2 R U' R' U' R r' U R' U


38 STM:
r' U' r U' r2 //dfr
U M U M' R' U2 R2 U R' U' M' U R U' r' //EOdBR
M U2 r U R' U R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 //2GLL+1

Next: R2 B R2 U2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 R F D2 U' B2 F D U F


----------



## tsmosher (May 28, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> Next: r' U2 R' U2 R r' U R2 U r2 R U2 r R' U2 r2 R U' R' U' R r' U R' U



Scram was not RUr. Using same scram.

r' U' r U' r2 // dfr (5)
U2 M U M' // EO (4/9)
R' U R // dBR (3/12)
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OCLL (10/22)
d L' U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 // L5EP (9/31)

NEXT: 
r2 U R U2 R' U2 r U r' U' r2 R2 U R2 r2 U2 r2 U r R2 U R2 r U2 R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 29, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> r2 U R U2 R' U2 r U r' U' r2 R2 U R2 r2 U2 r2 U r R2 U R2 r U2 R'


41 STM:
r U' R U r U r2 U r2 //EOdM
U R' U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R //RB
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U'//2GLL



tsmosher said:


> Scram was not RUr. Using same scram.


oops I'm sorry

Next: r2 R U2 R r2 U2 R2 U' r2 R2 U2 r R2 U' R2 r U2 R r2 U R U' R U' r'


----------



## tsmosher (May 29, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> 41 STM:
> r U' R U r U r2 U r2 //EOdM
> U R' U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R //RB
> U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U'//2GLL
> ...


R U' r U' R U' r2 // EOdM (7)
R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' S' U2 S // dfR (14/21)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R' U2 R U R' U R' // 2GLL & un-transform (15/36)

Next: U2 R2 r2 U' r U' r2 U2 R2 r2 U r' U2 r' U r R2 U R2 U' r2 U' r' U2 R'


----------

